
Court: Arresting a Driver for Shouting 'Fuck You' to a Cop Is Unconstitutional - woodgrainz
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190609/14503842365/court-arresting-driver-shouting-fuck-you-out-window-nearby-state-trooper-is-unconstitutional.shtml
======
tdhz77
Even more shocking the conservative 8th circuit decided this. In the past they
have been very pro-police.

------
dfeojm-zlib
_I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to
say it_

\- Evelyn Beatrice Hall (not François-Marie Arouet, better known by his nom de
plume: Voltaire)

------
ksaj
Where I live, we have Disturbing the Peace Using Foul Language. Apparently
ymmv.

